# Sucker Punch



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I saw it yesterday and it was pretty good. It's a Zack Snyder flick and that's pretty much it. But that's hardly a bad thing if you're into super awesome stylish guy flicks packed with awesome action and cinematography.

I read some reviews beforehand saying it's bad or even "the worst movie made", but it's just a guy flick in all its glory. I mean, it crams almost every single sector of action flicks.

It's basically Inception meets 300 though, and it's pretty good. What do you guys think?

EDIT: The soundtrack is also worth a listen. It's got a pretty awesome Queen I Want It All/We Will Rock You mash-up on it and a nice cover of Sweet Dreams. It's like songs with vocals too so it's not just generic white noise and it's pretty much electronica. One of the few movie soundtracks I'd actually listen to (although the Tron soundtrack and Social Network ones were good too).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I should go too now I'm convinced it's not that bad. thank you Guild!


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 27, 2011)

Two of my friend have seen it and said it was awesome. Im suppose to go with my mom to see it soon...My mom likes movies where females are kick ass


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

Nope. Hated it. It was disguised in eye-candy visuals but had a horribly shallow and useless plot. It had cliched dialog and bad development. It had this desperate eroticism that was not really that erotic. Sure it had action and shit, but it's kind of like Transformers, it was ALL action. Too much action, not enough story.

It bored me. Yeah sure, if you like turning your brain off that's fine, but that doesn't work for me. It was all a bunch of action that they mashed together with a stupid and meaningless plot. This is perhaps the best example of a movie that places style over substance. (no, wait, that's the second Transformers movie, my bad) 

But the effects were very good, I admit that. That means it's fodder for the people who don't care about the plot and want to look at pretty action. (the same people that earned the Transformers movie so much money)

I mean, I don't have anything against Zack Snyder (I loved Watchmen), but this is a really, really mediocre film.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2011)

I saw it yesterday and have to say that I liked the movie.
I mostly loved the music though! I really want that sound track! >.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

I havent watched it, but I might! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the title remineded me of a pokemon attack "Sucker Punch" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
(how does Dugtrio use Sucker Punch lol)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I havent watched it, but I might!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has Wolverine-like claws and hands underneath. (same reason it can use Slash)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I mean, I don't have anything against Zack Snyder (I loved Watchmen), but this is a really, really mediocre film.



Well that's because it's fucking Watchmen. That movie had a lot to do with plot compared to Snyder's other films (like the man-fest 300 and this one). I mean the plot in this one wasn't exactly bad and they pulled a decent Inception-type layering, but it was primarily a man-flick. High action, little else.

And yes, this soundtrack is amazing. A cover of Tomorrow Never Knows, Sweet Dreams, and a Queen mash-up, plus tons of other great stuff.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> High action, little else.



That's the exact problem. He pulled a Michael Bay by doing that. Just like Transformers, there's flashy effects, erotic women, high action, trying-to-be-complex plot, it just doesn't strike enough balance. There are plenty of action man-flicks that work well, this is just not one of them. I wasn't really expecting much, but the movie bored me to hell.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Mar 28, 2011)

I am gonna go watch this Tuesday. I liked Dawn of the Dead, and 300. HATED Watchmen with a passion. If nothing else this looks filled with hotties in skimpy clothes. Probably enough to bother watching it.


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 28, 2011)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> I am gonna go watch this Tuesday. I liked Dawn of the Dead, and 300. HATED Watchmen with a passion. If nothing else this looks filled with hotties in skimpy clothes. Probably enough to bother watching it.



I absolutely love you man!?! (As far as why I get narc'ed on for hating that movie too) I hated Watchmen with a burning passion as well. But Sucker Punch looks ok at best. Seems like it's trying to draw a lot of its inspiration from Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watchmen was a very polarizing film. Half hate it with a burning passion, half love it. It was kind of like... Fight Club, extremely polarizing.

Actually, it draws its inspiration from 1. Snyder's other films, and 2. Supposedly Alice in Wonderland. I would get pissed if it was in fact, inspired from Pans Labyrinth (which was a masterpiece).


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 28, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was only making that comment on Pan's Labyrinth because of the trailer. I haven't had a chance to watch this yet, but I do plan to. As far as Watchmen is concerned I got sick of the movie because of the almost 2 and a half hours this movie spent reciprocating the same point continuously.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm confused. The story make absolutely no sense to me.

The action completely bored me.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 28, 2011)

i might see i later on a streaming site

too broke fer movies


----------



## foxgrey (Mar 28, 2011)

Have to agree with all the previous comments, The plot is sallow, but the action is intense. It has its own visual style that you'll either love or hate. 

The soundtrack is insane! Can't forget the "White Rabbit" thrown in there.

If your not looking for a movie to change you life, but to get your 10 bucks worth. This movie is teh awesome!

Although I gotta say, the whole concept of angels to some, demons to others is amazing(not the first, nor the last movie, book, manga to use this). Also those that fight for life, enjoy it more!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I'm confused. The story make absolutely no sense to me.
> 
> The action completely bored me.



Finally! Someone that agrees.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 28, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frankly the second transformers was more entertaining than this.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In entertainment value, they were more or less the same.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 28, 2011)

I've never watched this movie before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got to watch this.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 28, 2011)

From the trailers I think this is when the shitstorm hit the ocean of piss.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I'm confused. The story make absolutely no sense to me.
> 
> The action completely bored me.



Someone I know said the story confused him but he's honestly fucking retarded. Here's an explanation of it (in spoilers, of course).



Spoiler



Baby Doll's mother dies. She gets super depressed and stuff. Her father is a complete ass and after learning that he won't receive the inheritance he gets a little mad. In a fit of rage or trying to protect herself, Baby Doll grabs her father's gun and accidentally shoots her sister. To not deal with the problem, her father puts her in the mental institution and just pays off the orderly (the main antagonist for the film) to make sure she's not an issue.

During the entire time the brothel fantasy is occuring, the same events are occurring in real life, in the mental institution. She gets the other patients to try to escape and has three days before she gets the lobotomy (which is represented by the "high roller" in the brothel). Just like in the fantasy she eventually gets all the items she needs to help Sweet Pea escape and essentially sacrifices herself to escape. The action sequences are just representations of how getting the item they need is going. 

In the end, Baby Doll is captured, gets the lobotomy, but the orderly is eventually arrested for forging the psychiatrist's signature so she'll get the procedure. Sweet Pea gets on a bus and rides away into the sunset.

That's about it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, I got the story but it was trying very hard to look like some sort of Alice (video game) thing. Actually, the movie reminds me of the game just a little bit, the still, I felt that the movie lacked substance and had a very derivative and trying-to-be-complex plot. Why else would the director call it "Alice in Wonderland with machine guns"?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 1, 2011)

It was okay I guess.  Saw it opening day with the wife.  She actually enjoyed it more than I did.

Hard to describe it really...  I appreciate it for what it is (something more imaginative/less cookie cutter) but tbh I thought the acting from all of the girls was fairly poor.  I understand that it's stylized but I just didn't believe them.  Carla Gugino and Oscar Isaac were on a whole different level from the rest of the cast.  I enjoyed the two of them.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 1, 2011)

Well every comic book movie I've seen to date (excluding th OK Scott Pilgrim...hate the main character's actor in every film, though) have either been really mediocre or just plain bad.  I don't think I'll chance this one.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well every comic book movie I've seen to date (excluding th OK Scott Pilgrim...hate the main character's actor in every film, though) have either been really mediocre or just plain bad.  I don't think I'll chance this one.



Isn't Scott Pilgrim a graphic novel? And also, Spiderman 2 and The Dark Knight were bad?  Really? Or you haven't watched them yet?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 2, 2011)

This isn't a comic book/graphic novel movie. Unlike Snyder's past films, this is completely original. Story is by him and the he co-wrote it as well. Watchmen, 300, Sin City, etc, were all based off graphic novels (I'm pretty sure).

And since when were comic book/graphic novel movies bad? Having seen quite a few of them, they're all really quite good. Iron Man was excellent and I think it's better than The Dark Knight in terms of comic book films. The Dark Knight is still great though, as goes for Batman Begins. Then there's Spiderman (the first one wasn't bad), Spiderman 2 (which was awesome, we just don't talk about the third one), The Incredible Hulk (the Ed Norton one), Hellboy (it kinda bored me but it was still pretty good), X-Men (the first two were pretty good), and some upcoming ones like Thor (although it looks pretty meh), Captain America (which is actually looking pretty decent), and The Avengers (which I'm dying to see).

Anyway, I saw Sucker Punch again yesterday (mainly since some of my friends still didn't see it and they wanted to go see it). Second time around I liked it even more as I knew what I was going into when I entered the theater. I was able to focus more on the plot and still enjoy the action. It's not all that confusing. If you can understand Inception you can understand this. But there's a lot of small details that I missed the first time that were nice to pick up the second time. It's kinda like The Matrix, where you can see it 20 times (like I have, I absolutely love The Matrix) and pick up something new every time.

It'll definitely be a cult classic. A majority of people will hate it but people, such as myself and my friends, will love this movie and defend it to the death. I think it's a good action movie with a surprising amount of complexity and interpretation and is a strong start for Snyder's entry into his own ideas.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> And since when were comic book/graphic novel movies bad?


As much as I agree, I am going to be honest with you. You can never please comic book fans when it comes down to the movies. They will either complain that the movie is nothing like the comic or complain the movie follows the comic. Either way you will never be able to please them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 2, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die-hard fans will complain about anything that isn't the original. Like Sonic the Hedgehog fanboys. They will complain like hell about anything that isn't Sonic 1, 2, or 3. Yeah, there's a lot of bad Sonic games, but there's been plenty of good ones too. Comic book die-hards will likely complain about them not getting everything 100% right, when the fact is they have to cram a lot of content into an approximately 2 hour movie as well as probably update it a bit for modern times.

To a general audience though, the movies are still great.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 2, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even critics like them (most critics considered Dark Knight and Spiderman 2 to be one of the best of their specific years). Even my ten year old girl cousin liked them.


----------

